# Win a 7x7 from Speedsolving.com - Contest!



## pjk (Jun 23, 2008)

Win a 7x7 from Speedsolving.com!






* €48.00++ ($75) value!*​ 
Here is your opportunity to win a 7x7x7 V-cube. Here is how it works:
To enter the contest, you need to pay $1 USD. $1 = 1 entry, $2 = 2 entries, etc. You can send money via Paypal, or send cash/money order. The more money you send, the greater your chances are. There is no max. amount you can put in, minimum is of course $1 (1 entry). Contest is open to anyone from any country.

*Contest has ended. No more entries into the contest will be accepted.*

Once I have locked the contest and all entries are in, I will do a random drawing and the person who is drawn will win the 7x7. Of course everyone could just put in $1, so everyone has an equal chance, or people will donate different amounts to increase their chances of winning.

Here is what you have to do to make sure your entry(ies) are counted:
-When you send money, *send a PM to me* with your name, the amount you sent (in USD), and your Paypal email. It is essential that you send theis information so your entry(ies) can be counted. Paypal payments can be made via the "Make a Donation" button here. If you don't PM me after making a payment, your payment will be refunded and your entry won't count. Please *do not pay via Credit Card w/ Paypal*. It will not allow the account to accept it since it is not a Business/Premier account (which takes fees). *The Paypal account you are sending from must be verified (verifying your account is free, and easy)! *If you don't want to verify your account and can only pay by CC, you can still pay by Paypal, but you have to pay extra to make up for the fees (ex. $1.45=1 entry).
-If you want to send cash (your own risk if it gets lost in the mail) or money order, *PM me* for the shipping address to send the money to, along with the address you are shipping from, your name, and the amount you sent.

Once your payment has been received, you will receive a PM being notified that your entry has been received. *If you have paid, and have not received a PM about it, please PM me and let me know to ensure your entry has been counted (payments by mail will take time to be received)*.

The contest will run for a little over 1 month (June 22, 2008 - July 26, 2008 [Saturday] at Midnight). Once the contest is closed, all entries will be assigned a number, and a random drawing will take place.
***Note: Contest end has been extended***

If you want to send cash/money order, please try to ship it as soon as possible, so it will be received within the 1 month that the contest is run. If you ship it and it isn't received within 1 month, the contest will remain on hold until all entries are received (up to 15 days after the contest has been locked).

I will update this thread with the total number of people who donated and the total amount as they come in.
*Currently, 22 people have donated a total of $134*

All money received from the competition will go toward the expenses of the site (as a donation), and possibly some more prizes for contests in the future. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## signaly (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 23, 2008)

Would it be possible to pay at Nationals?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Killer! I shall enter this


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 23, 2008)

omg i'm gunna poop myself D: 




-sends in 20$-

heh.*find 20$*


----------



## pjk (Jun 23, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Would it be possible to pay at Nationals?


Lucas, 
Sadly, I won't be able to make it to Nationals this year. Come to think of it though, I could get a moderator here who is going that can collect entries there. I will talk to some of them and post here when I find out. Good idea.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2008)

I will be in! maybe only a few dollars though >.<


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll try one dollar, low odds, but I'm not investing $20 just for a CHANCE. :]


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 23, 2008)

Guys, I don't know if we can trust Pat with this one. Remember the last time he made a "win a v-cubes" topic? 

Seriously this is a really cool idea. I'll definitely donate a few bucks!


----------



## 512456 (Jun 23, 2008)

If this a REAL contest? If it is, I will donate 1$ and try my luck.

Edit: Never mind, as long I can help, I will donate.

Edit2: Donated. I think I am the first to donate here. I hope I can win.

Edit3: Sent a PM to pjk.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 23, 2008)

Donated


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 23, 2008)

ahh.. i was wondering why you said you bought two 7x7x7's and only 1 each of 5x5x5 and 6x6x6. this explains it. might consider donating.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've donated 3 dollars. :] Best of luck to the other donators/gamblers


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 23, 2008)

Can't you end the contest two days earlier and just let me win, it's my birthday that date 

I will enter but have no paypal so I must send dollars or find my brother who has a pp account (and plenty of dollars, thalers, dalers e.t.c, he collect coins =). It will be done in a day or so...


----------



## Erik (Jun 23, 2008)

looks like speedsolving is trying to make some money?


----------



## mrCage (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi 

Where is the surplus (i guess there will be) going??

- Per


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 23, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Where is the surplus (i guess there will be) going??





pjk said:


> All money received from the competition will go toward the expenses of the site (as a donation), and possibly some more prizes for contests in the future.


----------



## mrCage (Jun 23, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the surplus (i guess there will be) going??
> ...


 
I will just purchase 1 each of the 5/6/7. With the high cost of shipping i'm not gonna try my luck in this "lottery". I would lose out in not combining shipping cost that way ;-) (besides risking a sell-out delay!)

A voluntary donation to the site on the other hand... This is increasingly becoming the best cube-related site forum-wise 

- Per


----------



## gagou9 (Jun 23, 2008)

héhé life for euros 
1 dollar = 0.64 € 

i'm going to donate!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 23, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Would it be possible to pay at Nationals?



You're not even going to Nationals.


----------



## SD14 (Jun 23, 2008)

i would enter but i am trying to save to buy a new computer and i need all the money i can get


----------



## Blue Transaparent (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm in.... nice.. 
a dollar it is


----------



## panda (Jun 23, 2008)

this contest should only be valid for people who haven't ordered any v-cubes yet. 

such as myself... i'll put in what i can find.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 23, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be possible to pay at Nationals?
> ...


Note the suggestive introductory hypothetical. 

(My expectations have changed from "going" to "not going," but I can still dream!)


----------



## pjk (Jun 23, 2008)

Dan said he would be willing to collect money at Nationals, if anyone wants to. If no one plans on doing so, it would nice to know so Dan doesn't have to worry about it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 23, 2008)

It's not a big deal for me to do. I'll just have a notebook to keep track of who donated what.


----------



## alexc (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll pay at the Nationals.


----------



## pjk (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay, Dan will be taking donations at Nationals and keeping track of them.

On a side note, 8 people have donated $20. Those 8 people have quite a good chance to win thus far


----------



## Dene (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll be getting my money in as soon as I've sorted out some stuff for me overseas exchange (hopefully next week sometime I'll be done).


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 28, 2008)

Great idea. I donated $4. Maybe with some luck, i can win .


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 28, 2008)

Yesssssssss! I'm so In!!  Only 2 or 3 bucks, though.

EDIT Donated 3 bucks


----------



## Jilvin (Jun 30, 2008)

I should send in 5 bucks provided my parents let me


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 8, 2008)

the donated total went down?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 8, 2008)

At the moment, it looks like speedsolving is gonna lose money on this contest :/


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 8, 2008)

Theres still a couple of weeks, and I think a few people will pay at US the nationals, they might break even, haha.


----------



## pjk (Jul 8, 2008)

The total went down because some people decided to either pay at Nationals or send money through mail (since they didn't want to verify their account or because they could only pay with a CC, and neither are accepted).

As far as losing money, to be honest, I am not worried. If I end up losing money, that isn't a big deal. If I end up gaining money, that would be very helpful in paying expenses, as I have invested several hundred dollars into the site. If there is enough of a gain, I will purchase more puzzles, and will give some away in a contest, instead of a raffle. I paid a little over $90 for the cube (shipping is quite expensive, luckily I split the cost along with my other cubes from the order), and to ship the cube to the winner will cost about $10. So total, it will cost around $100 for the contest.

The idea of this contest is to make someone happy with winning a 7x7, promote the 7x7 and other V-cubes, and promote speedsolving.com. I hope I can achieve all of these. There is still a lot of time left in the raffle. Only 11 people have donated so far, out of 1700+ members.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 8, 2008)

100 dollars is pricey for a cube. A 5 dollar donation is not, lol. Even if there were 50 dollars in the drawing and I was 49 of them, I'd lose. I have the worst luck in the world :]

At the end of this you might only be down half of your money, or less.


----------



## Hunner (Jul 13, 2008)

You have fulfilled two of the three goals (promoting v-cubes/7x7x7, and promoting speedsolving.com). Now if the third can just be fulfilled then we'll be all good


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jul 13, 2008)

I've donated 1 Dollar. Although I have already a V-Cube 7, it's a good chance to get another one for only 0.65 Euro.


----------



## pjk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have extended this giveaway until Saturday, July 26th at midnight. Check the announcement forum for more information.


----------



## joshwanakamik (Jul 25, 2008)

Hope i win...lol


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 25, 2008)

On the off-chance I win, I'll be away for the next week with no possible mode of communication to the outside world, so I won't be claiming my prize any time soon...just don't pick a new winner while I'm away!


----------



## pjk (Jul 26, 2008)

Contest ends in 29.5 hours from when I post this message.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 27, 2008)

$3 went in to the mailbox at the post office today!

In an envelope, of course. I have bad luck though. But winning would be the best thing ever.


----------



## pjk (Jul 27, 2008)

Contest entries will no longer be accepted. I will wait for the remaining mail-in entries to come in over the next several days, and then the drawing will take place.

I will post updates here when the time of the drawing is decided.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 27, 2008)

aww c'mon! i was excited to find out who won...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 27, 2008)

So did I make the cut?


----------



## pjk (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes. I will wait for yours to get in and be counted. I will send you a PM when it gets here.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 31, 2008)

any updates on when the draw will be?


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2008)

It will be after I receive the mail-in entries (up to 2 weeks after the contest ended). I will post updates when the time comes.


----------



## pjk (Aug 6, 2008)

All entries are now in. I will do the drawing live in the chatroom tonight, about 5 hours from now, at 8:00pm (20:00) Mountain Time (GMT-6, UTC-6).

Each entry is assigned a number. I will using a random number generator to generate numbers between 0 and 135 (there are 134 entries). The 5th number that is generated will be the winning entry.

See you in the chatroom in about 5 hours.

Announcement here.


----------



## pjk (Aug 7, 2008)

The winner is "jiffypop2222".

jiffypop2222, please send me your address via PM.

Thanks to all who participated.


----------



## jiffypop2222 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Yippy!!*

Yay! Thank you so much for a great give away. I'm so very excited to get my 7x7!!! Thank you again!


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2008)

Alright! I consider this a success, when's the next one?


----------



## jiffypop2222 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Just got my cube!!*

So got the cube! SO HAPPY!!!! 

Thanks again for a great contest!!


----------

